# Trivia 1/30



## luckytrim (Jan 30, 2019)

trivia 1/30
DID YOU KNOW...
First toy advertised on TV ; Mr. Potato Head – 1952 (Mom  supplied the
Potato...)

1. What sporting event held every July is also known as "La  Grande Boucle"?
2. The Invictus games were launched by Prince Harry in 2014.  They are a
multi-discipline games, restricted to a certain group of  athletes. Who gets
to play?
3. Which of the Fifty was the last to overturn the ban on  interracial
marriage?
  a. - Mississippi
  b. - Alabama
  c. - South Carolina
  d. - Hawaii
4. What did Cat Stevens change his name to in  1977?
5. Who Am I ??
I built an empire in an obscure Pennsylvania town. My estate  runs an 
amusement park, an orphans' home, a top medical training  hospital and one of 
America's largest companies...
6. Strange Words are These ;
You are working as an 'Ecdysiast' ;  What's a more common name  for what you 
do ?
  a. - Bartender
  b. - Strip-Tease Dancer
  c. - Stable Cleaner
  d. - Body Painter
7. Name That TV Series ;
Cybill Shepherd and Bruce Willis starred as private  detectives.
8. When President Kennedy was assassinated in Dallas, someone  else in the 
car was seriously wounded... name that second  victim...

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In 2008, CBS debuted a Modern-day version of the 70’s  mainstay, ‘Circus of
the Stars’, in which minor or fading stars showed off some  little-known or
unknown talent.  The show’s success caused the birth of  ‘Dancing With the
Stars’ the following year.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1. The Tour de France
2. Wounded military personnel
3. - b
4. Yusuf Islam
5. I am Milton S. Hershey
6. - b
7. 'Moonlighting'
8. John B. Connelly

CRAP !!
To begin with, ‘Dancing with the Stars’ debuted in  2005...

In the first episode of the new ‘Circus of the Stars’, George  Takei (Star
Trek) sang Country music, Clint Black did Stand-Up comedy and  Ben Stein
danced the Jitterbug.  The panel of judges was composed of  singer Brian
McKnight, Debbie Reynolds and talent agent Gavin Polone.   Theirs and viewers
votes determined the winner of each episode.
A Grand Champion was never named, of course, because the show  was cancelled
after the first episode.


----------

